

LinkedIn open sources its exposé code for iOS  - iag
https://engineering.linkedin.com/open-source/introducing-liexposecontroller-brand-new-way-interact-ios-apps

======
sgarg
I think this is really great. I started iOS development a few months ago and I
find one of the hardest parts about making applications is differentiating the
design. While I like the standard iOS design elements, to make a professional
looking application you have to spend a lot of time tweaking the design. For
me specifically it has been UITableView and the corresponding cells. I am glad
that this gives me another option to explore and obviously I would have to
customize this as well. But its a step in the right direction and hopefully
other companies follow suit.

Maybe its just me but what would really make my day is some sort of equivalent
of Bootstrap for iOS applications. A set of Objective-C classes that
standardize and make it easy to quickly reach a certain level of quality
design.

~~~
avree
What you describe is contradictory. The default iOS design elements are there
precisely to serve as a sort of "Bootstrap" for iOS applications.

Everything 'looks the same' because so many people use the (good) defaults,
just like how most Bootstrap pages look similar (or the same), depending on
how much work has been put into making them unique.

~~~
sgarg
You are right. I realize I contradicted myself. I guess what I mean is that
Bootstrap lowers the barrier for good web design substantially and shares some
of Twitter's best known methods. Similarly I wish a big app development
company would share some of their experiences and maybe provide some insight
on the best way to customize and modify the existing Apple UI elements. For
example, I can modify the existing design by using several subviews or
imageviews or drawing layers but I don't know which is the best way in terms
of performance or if other companies do this.

------
k-mcgrady
This looks nice (and it's great the LI is open sourcing it) but it doesn't
seem like a great alternative to the tab bar. With the tab bar you select a
tab and get instant feedback above it. If you don't like what you see you can
select the next tab. Two touches. With this you have to select, dismiss, and
then select the next menu item. Not really a great solution for moving through
information quickly especially as you have to give a second for the view
present/dismiss animations - unlike tab bar.

------
smashing
"Mobile Software Imagineer"? What is this? Disney-ification?

------
shadesandcolour
I'm a little lost as to why this needs to be done with the containers in iOS
5. Couldn't you achieve the same thing using a regular UIView and some
UIButtons with fancy images? Or I'm I missing what's going on here?

------
nanijoe
So does this design limit me to 4 menu options like the LinkedIn app?

~~~
syegnash
Nope, you can add as many screens as you'd like. Check out the sample app,
which starts with 3 but lets you add/delete screens.

